# New 75g needs advice...



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

Ok, my brother and I decided to do a SW fish tank, and before I knew it, he started already.  

I know this is a little late, but I was trying to do a little research, he just started doing stuff already. 

Here's what we've got: 
75 gallon tank 
Water filter running w/o filter  
Sand non-live 
Live Sand 
2 water heaters 

This is the current situation: All the above is in the tank, with about 3 shrimp tossed in to start the cycling? process (the goofball chopped it up and then tossed it in). This has been running like that for a week now. 

I've got a few questions/concerns to ask the all-knowledgable people here: 

1) The (chopped) shrimp looks like it's got a caccoon around it... Is that ok? 

2) There is now orangish-yellowy long grainy stuff showing up on the sand... what is that? 

3) I think we should get some live rock since the tank is still new. What is the best (and cost effective) way to do it? 

4) I don't know the Nitrate/nitrite levels since the goof thought the ammonia strips were enough... I plan to get a kit that has testing for nitrate nitrite ammonia. Also plan to aquire a protein skimmer and Powerheads. Any advice as to which kits are good, brands that are good, and requirements necessary for any of the above would be fantastic. 

As for pictures, I will try and see if I can get some tonight. 

Thanks for your time


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Patman, WELCOME TO FISHFORUMS!

Glad that we can help you out here and I'd like to say that you've come to the right place.

I have a few questions for you
1) How long has it been since he introduced the raw shrimp
2) What are your ammonia levels, and when you get a chance, nitrite and nitrate levels. What is your specific gravity and temp?

on to the ???'s

1) the chopped shrimp is rotting, which is exactly what you want it to do. However, you can cycle a tank with liverock alone as well. if you/he plans on purchasing liverock, I'd do a 50% water change, and remove the chopped shrimp.
2) The yellow/orange/brownish stuff is most likely brown diatom algae... kind of a nuissance but completely normal in this stage of the game.
3) The most cost effective way to get liverock is probably getting 1/3's liverock to 2/3's base rock.
The best way is to get all liverock
4) Red Sea has a good complete drop test kit that would be fine for your application... As for protein skimmers, I recommend the Aqua C remoras, Coralife Super Skimmers, and Turbofloaters. I'd get as much flow as possible, I have had good success with Maxi Jets and Penguins.


----------



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

Hi fishfirst and thanks 

Here are responses to your questions
1) I think it will be 1 week tonight since the shrimp was tossed in.
2) I didn't think to test the ammonia levels :-? I'll try and find a test kit and get all the info tonight. Gravity was just at the top of the recomended limit last checked (before tossing in the shrimp). Temp is approx 80-82 using the 'sticker' type thermometer.

Regarding the addition of live rock:
- 50% water change is a lot :neutral: should I find a clean/new garbage can and start making salt water while waiting for acquisition of live rock?
- What is the difference between live rock and base rock?

How much could be expected to be spent on skimmer and power heads?

Thanks again for your assistance


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The water change is only needed if you get the liverock depending on your ammonia levels, its more of a restart button than anything. Basically you have two choices, one is to ride it out with the shrimp, or the other is to add liverock and cycle it that way... I think at this point, either is a good option, especially if you can have some good lighting over those rocks.

The difference between base rock and liverock is: baserock is often not from the ocean, and doesn't have all those neat things that come with liverock. Liverock on the other had has all those goodies such as worms, crabs, shrimps, sponges, corals, coraline algae, ect, as well as sometimes the badies, such as mantis shrimp, aipitasia, and other nussiance animals... most of what you get are very beneficial. A large food grade garbage can is a good way to go about things as far as water changes go.

The expected cost of a new skimmer and powerheads can range anywhere from $150-$1500 lol... depends on the brand of skimmer.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The orange stringy stuff is probably what's left of your livesand, which probably isn't very lively anymore.
Specific Gravity is temperature-dependent. If you are bouncing off .027 at 82 degrees, then your water is too salty. At the 77 degrees it _should_ be it would be much higher. SG isn't actual salinity. Your actual salinity is too high to give you SG readings like that at that temp.
Cool off that tank!
Get that salinity where it belongs, about 1.024 at 76F. ( as measured with an aquarium hydrometer, not a scientific one requiring 59F )
Don't add any rock until you fix things.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

most of the recommended limits on hydrometers end at 1.024, not sure what that means exactly at 80-82 degrees


----------



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

Ok, sorry for not posting any sooner, been pretty busy with stuff lately and just finally got the testing kit yesterday  

Here's what I've currently show:

Nitrate: 40
Nitrite: 10.0
Alkalinity: 300+ (blue)
pH: 8.8?
Temp: ~78
Salinity: 1.025 outside of water or between 1.024 and 1.025 when submerged (hydrometer w/swinging arm thingy)

Ok, so it looks like Nitrite and Nitrates are a little high?? What is needed to fix the tank? I'm guessing a PWC is in order... and how do I get rid of that 'stuff'?

Here's a few pics that I took yesterday as well:

This is the current setup... what you see is basically what i've got :roll: 










Here's a close up of the 'stuff' in question: :? 










Zoomed into see sand as well (top layer live sand bottom layer crushed coral?)










(worthless??) Shot from the Upper left side, and down into the tank:









Currently in talks to possibly acquire some Live Rock and maybe other equiptment


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Your tank is screaming....flow, Flow, FLow, FLOw, FLOW. You need some flow bro. A couple of SEIO m620's would be awesome and give you the flow you need to keep everything happy. Other than the crushed coral under the sand.....It's getting there. The nitrite spike means you are nearing the end of the cycle. That's normal and should go down on it's own. Once cycled water changes will lower the nitrates to an acceptable level.


----------



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

Powerheads are on my list of To Get 

Same with live rock


----------



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

The tank has been running for about a month or so now, and was wondering if we are nearing the end of the cycling process? 

Here are the stats compiled last night 
Ammonia: 0 
Nitrate: 30 
Nitrite: 5.0 
Alkalinity: 300+ (blue) 
pH: 8.4? 
Temp: ~80 
Salinity: 1.025 outside of water or between 1.024 and 1.025 when submerged (hydrometer w/swinging arm thingy) 

After doing the test, I fished out the chunks of shrimp that were left in there when it was started... The chunks were pretty slimey 

I visited the LFS and got myself a MaxiJet 1200 to get some flow going. What are we needing to do to get the 'stuff' on the bottom cleaned up and also to clear up the cloudy water? any critters we should get? 

Thanks 

Edit: I forgot to mention that there are a couple green spots that have started to show up on the sand. Is this a different algae or maybe mold from the rotting shrimp??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a different algae from the brown stuff, and it grows when things are a lot better than they are when the brown stuff grows, so be happy.
Get a siphon tube, a simple hose will work, and carefully remove the top layer of scummy sand to get rid of all the goo you can. That will also have the effect of letting more flow & thusly oxygen into your gravel so your cycle will hurry up & finish. Be careful to actually remove the stuff without just knocking it loose & back into the water.

Your aren't leaving your lights on all the time, are you?

Don't worry about getting liverock until you have the rest of it under control.


----------



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

Um, yeah, had the lights on since the tank was started 

Turned it off the night before last and turned it back on this morning.

Since we don't really want the algae, is it ok to leave the light off until we get critters?

And when you say siphon, I suck on the tube to get it started?? or is there a siphon device out there? I've seen numerous mention of it, but wasn't sure if there was a device or not.

ps... as to the cloudy water, should we do some PWC or wait until the cycle is completed?


----------

